# Early Ice



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

Has anyone out there been ice fishing yet, any reports?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Was in the Jamestown area down to the state line and over to the kulm area. sorry the lakes are still open. Some are in that 50% froze catagory. Flood lake down by kulm was froze here 3 or so weeks ago...but its mostly open (for example). The way things were looking I was getting my stuff ready. Then the second week of the deer season I seen many of those lakes open back up again...last week looking for phesents they were still open.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

There was 4 inches on some of the back bays of DL this past weekend. I would guess by this weekend there will be some guys out with this cooler weather.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I was out Friday....bout 2 1/2 to 3" out there .....got out there a little late for the perch bite.....still open water but i couldnt wait any longer


----------

